# Grass flats for specs and redfish??



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

I have just started wading the grass flats in Big Lagoon. It is a blast, particulary when you can catch them on topwater. How far into the fall can you expect to catch fish on these flats?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Through mid November or so. As the turtle grass goes dormant and turns brown the Specks move to deeper (warmer) water.

As it greens up again they return.

Jim


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

Jim I thought that when the winter months start rolling in trout are gonna stay shallow and look for estuaries, lagoons and basically anywhere shallow and concealed.


----------



## codmac80 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Tackle*

What baits are you using out there on the flats?


----------



## cturner (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm a Mobile guy, but this is the best time to catch specks on the grass flats early in the morning. The bite here starts at about 6 am and lasts about an hour.


----------



## Needle Fish 69 (Dec 15, 2011)

At what depth do u usually catch trout.. Usually I wade about shoulder high for trout and usually about waist for reds.. Are trout usually deeper than reds


----------



## 8 lb test (Dec 15, 2011)

Needle Fish 69 said:


> At what depth do u usually catch trout.. Usually I wade about shoulder high for trout and usually about waist for reds.. Are trout usually deeper than reds


I am 63 yrs old and not as mad at the fish as I use to be / generally waist deep


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

MOST fun is seeing the tailing reds in maybe 12 inches of water. But they are VERY spooky.

I the winter the Redfish will be up the creeks in very shallow water muddy bottom, but the trout go to deeper muddy bottoms like the channels in the mouth of the rivers, canals, etc.

I HAVE seen a couple TV show that target the grass flats in the winter around Port St Joe, but I've not found them here. Maybe it's right after a couple very warm days.

A good idea. 

Put a pinfish trap in the flats. When the pinfish go away because it's too cold, so do the trout. They are good bait too under a popping cork, sometimes better than shrimp since EVERYTHING attacks a shrimp. If you catch a big pigfish in your trap retie EVERYTHING, put him out near a sand pothole in the grass and stand by!



Jim


----------

